# Stupid or what



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I went to sign up for a dance/fitness class and when I asked what days times etc was told... sign up and when everyone has we will tell you when it is, now I can usually juggle my time around to suit one or two people but not a whole dance class.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hahahahahaha and did ANYONE sign up?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Hahahahahaha and did ANYONE sign up?




Even better.. a friend called and asked the cost only to be told

sign up then we will tell you how much!!!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Even better.. a friend called and asked the cost only to be told
> 
> sign up then we will tell you how much!!!


Ah the old Egyptian "money no problem" game, you just gotta love 'em, they never give up.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

That is the funniest thing I ever herd ? Here is the same in Lebanon , I feel like I live in the STONE AGE , It has been a year and a half no telephone at home no lines and next door building has it , I applied for it a year and a half ago and when i ask they say wait will let you know we do not know yet , Everything sounds crazy , I lived most of my life in the USA and will never get used to life here , Driving , trash while people drive .. They just open the window of the car and big bags goes on the freeway and all over. As per dancing classes you can register pay and it will never happens and you will never get a refund. LAW there is no law YOU ARE THE LAW.
One of the funniest countries in the world is here , Egypt is much much better at least there is Law that you can go to , Police and other things , Here zip nothing Kids drive and no one stops them . If you are drunk and kill someone you spend the most 3 months in jail and out like nothing happens, License you buy , will never get suspended , Tickets ??? What is a ticket no paper to write a ticket on , paper is expensive , You name it , The funniest country in the world anything you need you pay and get it , You pay anyone in government office to get documents that are free if you don't pay you don't get them , Complain to who ..God is the only one that can hear you.
So yes Maidenscotland STUPID OR WHAT YOU SAID it right. It sounds Very stupid with salt and pepper. 
Regards
Samer


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

samertalat said:


> That is the funniest thing I ever herd ? Here is the same in Lebanon , I feel like I live in the STONE AGE , It has been a year and a half no telephone at home no lines and next door building has it , I applied for it a year and a half ago and when i ask they say wait will let you know we do not know yet , Everything sounds crazy , I lived most of my life in the USA and will never get used to life here , Driving , trash while people drive .. They just open the window of the car and big bags goes on the freeway and all over. As per dancing classes you can register pay and it will never happens and you will never get a refund. LAW there is no law YOU ARE THE LAW.
> One of the funniest countries in the world is here , Egypt is much much better at least there is Law that you can go to , Police and other things , Here zip nothing Kids drive and no one stops them . If you are drunk and kill someone you spend the most 3 months in jail and out like nothing happens, License you buy , will never get suspended , Tickets ??? What is a ticket no paper to write a ticket on , paper is expensive , You name it , The funniest country in the world anything you need you pay and get it , You pay anyone in government office to get documents that are free if you don't pay you don't get them , Complain to who ..God is the only one that can hear you.
> So yes Maidenscotland STUPID OR WHAT YOU SAID it right. It sounds Very stupid with salt and pepper.
> Regards
> Samer



I think perhaps you should come to Egypt for a holiday... see what it is really like.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, I agree with you! What Samer describes above, I thought he was writing about Egypt!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I think perhaps you should come to Egypt for a holiday... see what it is really like.


I agree, you may be surprised at what happens here.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

GM1 said:


> Yes, I agree with you! What Samer describes above, I thought he was writing about Egypt!


I was thinking that Lebanon sounds a lot like Egypt!


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Ladies and Gents , Maybe Lebanon sounds like Egypt , but still there is a LAW in Egypt unlike Lebanon , If you watch the news , you see like a few weeks ago when an EX suspect of Killing the EX prime minister had a warn to be arrested by the Police , entered the Airport guarded by Hizbullah and to the Presidential room for a conference and boom from there home safe . A few weeks ago he threatened the President and others and flee the country to France , That is one example that there is no Law or Government here . At least you are safer in Egypt . Here we are threatened of a civil war or any war every day , or by Israel .
Lebanon is the most unstable country in the world . as I lived all over the world for at least 6 months in some countries traveling with my parents or alone.
Regards
Samer


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes there is law for the people can not afford the price. If you have enough money, believe me you can bend any law here. Even the guy who made his wife was murdered save himself from execution and get penalty only for 15 years. Most probably after few years later we can see him again in the streets.

In Turkey you can achieve many things with help of gangs, mafia in order to reach the corrupted guy but here whole system looks corrupted.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

seawind77 said:


> Yes there is law for the people can not afford the price. If you have enough money, believe me you can bend any law here. Even the guy who made his wife was murdered save himself from execution and get penalty only for 15 years. Most probably after few years later we can see him again in the streets.
> 
> In Turkey you can achieve many things with help of gangs, mafia in order to reach the corrupted guy but here whole system looks corrupted.


I lived in Turkey many years ago , my mother is from a turkish family that ruled Lebanon in the Usmani times , I lived in Istanbul and Kadykoy back in the seventies and know how Turkey is , Looks like many things has changed , I watch many drama series in Turkish Like Sila, Ishki mamnoo and others and love it wished the weather was good there so I would have moved and lived in my grand parents land with a Turkish citizenship like my family has , My wife loves Turkey.
Regards
Samer


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Last week I was in Mubarak 7, and at the moment the garbage is piling up, they don't remove the garbage regular. There was more garbage there, than in many parts of Hurghada. Take a look for yourself.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

GM1 said:


> Last week I was in Mubarak 7, and at the moment the garbage is piling up, they don't remove the garbage regular. There was more garbage there, than in many parts of Hurghada. Take a look for yourself.


I will I did not say yes I am buying there , but it could happen in the best places , but not in America or Europe , people in these countries have pride for there neighborhoods and pride for there countries.
Like when i moved here , i tried to start with new ideas where kids will gather once a week and do a clean up for there streets were rubbish is pilling , But people don't care , But there we as foreigners living in an area for example Mubarak 7 will gather and if we see trash or anything that doesn't suite our neighborhood will do a clean up or hire people to do it keep our area and city where we live clean , give an example to Egyptians teach them how to be and stay clean, It doesn't hurt to try , It might work and might not , But if we did it it is for ourselves .
I look at life in a way that today you are here and tomorrow is a new day , I was revived twice , where i lost my life in a massive heart attack and that gave me a new and a deferent look at life , I have been a big spender before but after this my whole life has changed and my believes has changed a lot . There is a LORD and he looks after each one the way they deserve it ... Correct me if I was wrong ....
I thank the Moderators and members here that has so much input and helped me and others a lot , Without you guys we would have been cheated and maybe taken to the cleaners , many things has helped me so much even your little note of trash at Mubarak 7 has a lot to do with my thinking of buying there . Thanks a Million and keep pupping in the forums ideas and other things.
God Bless.
Very warms regards
Samer


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I went to sign up for a dance/fitness class and when I asked what days times etc was told... sign up and when everyone has we will tell you when it is, now I can usually juggle my time around to suit one or two people but not a whole dance class.


I do fitness and personal training

No where are my silver leotards?


----------

